# Fourtrax 300 parts bike



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

I found a 1998 Fourtrax 300 4x4 at the scrap yard. I was thinking about picking it up for parts for mine. Would anyone be interested in anything off of it? The owner of the scrap yard doesn't usually let me take specific parts off or wheelers, I have to buy the whole show. The engine has almost no compression (I could easily move the kick start by hand). But everything else is there. Just want to see if i could get the parts i need and help some people out by offering up parts for it. Let me know what you might need.


----------

